# Antec EAG PRO



## daemon1 (Nov 15, 2020)

I wanted to buy Corsair CX 550 but as its out of stock and not sure when it will be back, I have decided to increase my budget and get Antec EAG 650 PRO at around 7k
*www.vedantcomputers.com/pc-compone...ied-650-watt-semi-modular-gaming-power-supply
The confusion I have is from this page : [psucultists] PSU Tier List

Earthwatts is mentioned in both tier A and tier D, How to ensure I am not buying Chinese version? or am I reading it wrong?

Also how is Corsair TX 550 when compared to Antec earthwatts 650  its around 8k, my usage is around 400w but and I was looking for 550 watt but due to non availability I am now moving to 650
*mdcomputers.in/corsair-tx550m-80-plus-gold-semi-modular-cp-9020133-uk.html


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 15, 2020)

txm 550 is not bad but its highly overpriced at the moment,i had purchased it in 2018 and it had costed me around 5k.

I think the version of EAG pro 650 being sold on vedant etc will be the standard edition of it,not the version made specially for chinese markets.

what are the specs of your pc?


----------



## daemon1 (Nov 16, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> txm 550 is not bad but its highly overpriced at the moment,i had purchased it in 2018 and it had costed me around 5k.
> 
> I think the version of EAG pro 650 being sold on vedant etc will be the standard edition of it,not the version made specially for chinese markets.
> 
> what are the specs of your pc?


16 GB RAM, 1650 Super, x570, yet to buy processor (due to shortage but max 20k I can invest)

dropped TX from my list, guess I would go for CX 650


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 16, 2020)

daemon1 said:


> 16 GB RAM, 1650 Super, x570, yet to buy processor (due to shortage but max 20k I can invest)
> 
> dropped TX from my list, guess I would go for CX 650


Did you already buy an X570 mobo? 

Not sure how to check for Chinese variants. You can also look for CM MWE Gold at that budget. I know a guy who bought Antech HCG 750W Gold for 7.6k locally from Mumbai, so maybe search locally or small sellers online.


----------



## daemon1 (Nov 16, 2020)

I see lot of options in around 7-8k range, if I ignore the minor price difference which among these should be purchased? Antec gold, Asus gold, CM Gold? warranty wise I see Asus is best, how is service availability, which one has premium material etc. Corsair TXM gold is above 9K so that is out of equation.

only around 4-5k which is good range for most of the users we do not have much competition but availability of good unit is a problem

yes have taken MSI tomahawk, wanted to buy 3600x but its no longer available, so if if nothing I will buy 3100 for now.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 16, 2020)

*geek.digit.in/community/threads/md...antec-earthwatts-gold-pro.204518/post-2356950


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 16, 2020)

daemon1 said:


> I see lot of options in around 7-8k range, if I ignore the minor price difference which among these should be purchased? Antec gold, Asus gold, CM Gold? warranty wise I see Asus is best, how is service availability, which one has premium material etc. Corsair TXM gold is above 9K so that is out of equation.
> 
> only around 4-5k which is good range for most of the users we do not have much competition but availability of good unit is a problem
> 
> yes have taken MSI tomahawk, wanted to buy 3600x but its no longer available, so if if nothing I will buy 3100 for now.


What's done is done, but IMO you overspent on the mobo, the 5-7k extra you spent could have been better utilized for a better GPU or CPU. A lesson for the future maybe.

Corsair TX650M used to be under 7.5k, but not anymore. I don't have much idea about after sales but considering size of the company, CM might have a better presence than Antec. Considering R5 3600 + GTX 1650S, even a ~500W bronze rated PSU is sufficient.


----------



## daemon1 (Nov 16, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> What's done is done, but IMO you overspent on the mobo, the 5-7k extra you spent could have been better utilized for a better GPU or CPU. A lesson for the future maybe.


I know, I have never taken MB this costly but I went ahead and bought because it has everything latest and with good reviews. The other problem is that even If I could have got 450 or 550 the amount saved around 6-7 wouldn't have given much option in GPU or CPU, might have got 1660S at best.
btw, I guess you are suggesting 450 VDI MOBO right?



omega44-xt said:


> Corsair TX650M used to be under 7.5k, but not anymore. I don't have much idea about after sales but considering size of the company, CM might have a better presence than Antec. Considering R5 3600 + GTX 1650S, even a ~500W bronze rated PSU is sufficient.


ok, guess I need to pickup what's available.

Not sure why there is shortage for multiple components.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 16, 2020)

daemon1 said:


> I know, I have never taken MB this costly but I went ahead and bought because it has everything latest and with good reviews. The other problem is that even If I could have got 450 or 550 the amount saved around 6-7 wouldn't have given much option in GPU or CPU, might have got 1660S at best.
> btw, I guess you are suggesting 450 VDI MOBO right?
> 
> 
> ...


For mobo, MSI B550M Pro VDH WiFi at 12k would have been sufficient. I'd recommend X570 Tomahawk if you are into OC with Ryzen 9. That B550 I suggested should handle even R9 at stock w/o OC. For gaming, 1650S to 1660S would have helped a lot, the extra 20% or so is helpful in the long run. 

Considering overpriced AMD CPUs, instead of going for R5 3600X + X570 Tomahawk (20k+20k), an i5 10400 + B460M Pro VDH (16k + 10k) would have helped save close to 14k & that was sufficient to make the jump to RTX 2060 (26k) for GPU. Would have been a great gaming PC for years to come. The i5 10400 is 10% or so inferior to R5 3600 but high costs of 3600 is helping to make a case for Intel.

Imports from China have been affected & there's apparently lower supply as well. It might be just price gauging at this point or maybe actual increased demand due to more people staying at home. Not sure.


----------

